# Harvest Tec Balers Choice



## mf186 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and would value very much any information on harvest tecs hay preservative. We have instaled a system on our baler this season and used it only on straw with mixed results, we have got some mould and heating between bales? Mabey something we are doing wrong. i intend to to make a lot of horse quality hay next season and intend to use this on it what are the best moistures? max moisture? ect ect. would blowing air in through the hay with fans help the situation any? also how much is the harvest product in the usa? lots of questions i know but all answers and advise greatly welcomed.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

First of all i would like welcome you to the site, second to answer your question their has been several posts on here about applicators and what preservatives are used. I also have a harvest tech automatic applicator and i like it alot, it has worked great for me, I think it starts at 16%, then the second starts at 21% then the third at 25% to 30% it starts to beep. I use crop saver preservative with good results. I have never baled straw and put preservative on it, here it just doesnt pay to use it on straw, You might have half the cost of the bale be preservative. 
THOMAS


----------



## Tim (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a harvest tec 464 for sale if anyone is interested. It was on the baler when I bought it (Case IH 8575) It was working when I got it and is in very good shape. I do not use it at all and it is sitting in my shop right now. If anyone is interested please let me know via this site. 
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

If the mold and heating is at the point where the bales make contact then it might be a simple problem of stacking bales when they have surface wetness. We can have perfectly good bales (inside) but heat & mold on the surfaces after we stack rained on bales. So in periods after rain or high humidity we leave the bales on the field to dry off before picking. Both round and square

Go All Blacks!

Take care


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

BCFENCE said:


> I think it starts at 16%, then the second starts at 21% then the third at 25% to 30% it starts to beep.


I think Thomas is baling small square bales (forgive me if I am wrong). These #'s never have worked for us - we started making Bale Bandit Bundles(21) and now have gone to 3x3x8 bales. we start chemical at 12%, then 16%, then 22%, run the beeper up to 40%. I understand the difference in stem moisture vs leaf moisture and all that, but you basically have to set the moisture points for how you use the machine and the weather conditions in your cliamate. For us, 14% moisture hay will normalize to 18-19% moisture the next morning after baling, sometimes. Additionally, hay baled at 14% moisture will often have a musty smell - not molded, just not right - put a small amount of perseravtive on it and bam!!!!! Good smelling hay!!!!!!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Your right im talkin about small squares.
THOMAS


----------



## mf186 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Thomas,

The product you are using Crop Saver is the same as the Balers Choice i am using just in new holland branding. How much is a 1000 liter tote costing you in the us. Also harvest tec have a tagging unit out now any idea how much this costs in the usa also.

Martin


----------



## mf186 (Oct 29, 2009)

that makes sense as most our bales were collected at night when finished baling so there would be due moisture between bales


----------



## mf186 (Oct 29, 2009)

Would have an interest in your applicator how much you want for it? is it an automatic applicator? and how much approx to ship to Ireland?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

mf186 said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> The product you are using Crop Saver is the same as the Balers Choice i am using just in new holland branding. How much is a 1000 liter tote costing you in the us. Also harvest tec have a tagging unit out now any idea how much this costs in the usa also.
> 
> Martin


This year is going to be the first year that im going to buy it by the tote, They have yet yo get back with a price for me yet. Ive been buying it by the barrel and i think it cost about 460.00 US dollars a barrel, I know i can save alot by getting it by the tote, When they give me a price ill post it.
THOMAS


----------



## mf186 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thomas 
would that be a 200liter/45 gallon barrell?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

45 gallon barrel, yes
thomas


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

BC I was just wondering do you buy that from a New Holland dealer ? I gave about $ 665.00 per 50 gallon drum or 189.3 liters at my local dealer this year . Maybe I need to go south to buy it .


----------



## b2jrg (Jun 4, 2008)

BCFence, I am located in Cynthiana, Ky. Where are you purchasing for $460? I found a drop site for Nutritional Blending product with 2% more acid than Harvest Tec about one hour north of Cynthiana for $425. B2JRG


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I use the Nutritional blending product as well. It has a higher acid content and has Citric acid added as well. Supposedly acts just like putting lemon juice on fruit to prevent browning, don't know if I believe it or not. They also add a carmel or apple scent to it so it doesn't take your breath away if you get a good snort of it.

I buy it by the mini tote and usually pay around .90 cents a pound. Every spring Tom will come out and either drop me some new totes or just refill the ones I have.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

mlappin is that from the company at New Paris, Indiana ,how big is a mini tote ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, New Paris. A mini tote is 2200lbs. Best price is by volume of course. Depending on the year I had a 1/4 tote left at the end of the year and other years go thru almost 2 of em. Long as the totes are stored indoors out of direct sunlight, it doesn't freeze so it'll be good for the next year as well.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Im buying from a new holland dealer in bloomfield, ky
THOMAS

EDIT: I rent my bulls from a guy in where you live, Do you know tyler downs, thats the guy that introduced me to the bull guy


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope, can't say the name sounds familiar. New Paris is actually a pretty good haul for me. Guessing 45-50 minutes each way.


----------



## b2jrg (Jun 4, 2008)

BCFence, I do not know him personally. I have a friend that owns a farm next to his. I will check with the Bardstown NH dealer on the acid. Thanks


----------

